# Suitable EV Motor Database.



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

BiGH said:


> I was thinking is there any efforts to log exactly what motors are suitable for EV conversion? Something where you could look up a model number and get a yes or no (obviously with some stats, information and links to people who have used this motor).
> Haydon


Hey Hay,

Something like this? http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=61212#post61212 

Regards,

major


----------



## BiGH (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey Major,
Thats just embarrasing lol. yep something like that. What's worse is i've seen that before too. God i'm an idiot at times. Are there more motors than that? or is that pretty much it? doesn't seem like many that are suitable.

Thanks,
Haydon.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Haydon,

Check this thread on Endless Sphere:

http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=942&hilit=paykel


----------



## BiGH (Aug 7, 2009)

BiGH said:


> Hey Major,
> Thats just embarrasing lol. yep something like that. What's worse is i've seen that before too. God i'm an idiot at times. Are there more motors than that? or is that pretty much it? doesn't seem like many that are suitable.
> 
> Thanks,
> Haydon.


Yep there are definitely more motors available than that. I'm now thinking of something a lot broader. For example a website that allows people to identify goods that have valuable components contained within them. For example many welders have good IGBTs in them, forklifts have suitable motors etc. It could be useful for scavenging parts if there was some central repository of what things contained what. So that over time people could search for a component, and find products / parts that have it. (I'm not looking at reverse engineering designs tho)


----------

